# Ultegra 6700 chain on 6603 setup



## shooker (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

I'm running Ultegra 6603 (triple). I need a new chain and cassette (11 or 12 to 25) and thought...6700 series.

Is this chain ok with the 6603 FD and chain rings? The 6700 chain is uni-directional but the 6603 rings weren't designed with this in mind.

Any issues with this chain running through a 6600 RD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

No issues using the 6700 chain with your 6603 components. The new chain is optimized (I love that word) for use on 6700 components, though I doubt you'll notice any difference. Unless you can get the 6700 relatively inexpensively, I might suggest the KMC 10-speed chain. It uses a quick-connect reusable link which makes for easy chain cleaning. etc. and can be had for less than Shimano/SRAM chains. Been using the KMC for years now with great success on both my bikes and my wife's bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## shooker (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks. That's what I was hoping. However, I also asked Shimano tech help and got a different response (below)...any thoughts? Suggests I can't use the 6700 chain?

TIA



> Thanks for contacting Shimano.
> 
> The 6603 Ultegra triple components are designed to work with the 6600 chain.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that this is the 'official' Shimano line. Nothing wrong with it, they obviously want you to play with Shimano only products.

When I switched from 7800 (Dura Ace) components to the Ultegra 6700 components, I kept my IRD 11/30 cassette and the CarbonLord 9/10 speed crankset. I installed, and ran for a short while, the 6700 chain and it worked just as well as my KMC chain. I removed the 6700 chain after about 100 miles to keep as a spare and re-installed the KMC chain. I could perceive no differences between the two chains using the non-Shimano components I mentioned.


----------



## KR63 (Mar 6, 2010)

*6700 Chain Compatibility with 6600 Triple*

I have been riding DA triple 7803 for 3 years and am still WOW'd by the shifting. My previous riding was over 30 years Campy. My current daily ride has 6603 components and was OK with the performance - not DA but close. I recently added a new 6700 chain and a new 6600 cassette as the other was worn out. THe shifting was terrible. My brother rides the same DA triple I do and put a 7900 chain on his. He informed me he had to mircro adjust the rear barral aduster to get it to work. So I followed suit. The shifting was still not that great. I returned by rig to the LBS for a new fork and was informed that Shimano does not recommned the 6607 chain on triples. My experience has been the 6700 chain is very sensitive to alignment and not as quiet or shift as well as the previous DA or Utegra SL when used on 6600 cassettes. As the chain wears I don't want to be making barrel adjustments during my rides and listening to the slightly extra noise. When I pick my bike up on Monday it will have a 7800 chain on it. The price for the 7800 chain was slightly less than the 6700 at this LBS.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*6700 rear derailleur*



shooker said:


> Thanks. That's what I was hoping. However, I also asked Shimano tech help and got a different response (below)...any thoughts? Suggests I can't use the 6700 chain?
> 
> TIA


I'm particularly interested in the Shimano tech support response about using a 6700 rear derailleur with a 6700 cassette...I'm using a 6603 with a long cage derailleur, 6600 11/28 cogs and a D/A 7800 chain....I've recently bought a new set of wheels (Open Pro with Ultegra 6700 hubs)......I also bought a 6700 11/28 cassette...am I out of luck?..Can anyone shed some light on this?

I can use my existing 6600 11/28.....it has few miles on it..I was only saving some effort my leaving in on my old wheeelset

Thanks


----------

